
Why do the websites bother to show cookie warnings if europa.eu does not? - lowry
It may be a bit of a rhetorical question, but the regulatory body does set an example, so how come the others do not follow?
======
BjoernKW
Cookie warnings aren't a part of GDPR regulations but rather the ePrivacy
regulation, which will come into force in 2019. So, as of today you don't have
to show these.

However, europa.eu and ec.europa.eu overall are among the least GDPR-compliant
sites I've come across.

Interestingly though, GDPR doesn't apply to regulatory bodies or authorities
in general, for that matter.

All you could - quite reasonably so - indeed ask of them is to lead by
example, which they apparently have chosen not to do.

------
kevinsimper
It is a easy feature for companies to implemented that feels like they made
something new and important :-)

------
xy12
Because the regulatory body can't get fined

------
jackewiehose
maybe they are the only ones who understand their laws

------
cimmanom
Is europa.eu setting any cookies?

